# Poppy in her favourite computer chair



## ps60 (Aug 1, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of Poppy in her favourite computer chair, where she seems to spend half of her life.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's lovely  Nice markings


----------



## Maleko (Nov 9, 2010)

tylow said:


> She's lovely  Nice markings


Ditto to that!


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

She's beautiful....
but I am biased because she looks so much like my cat Tabi - I even turned my laptop to my OH and said who's that and he said Tabi lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she's purrrrrrrrrrrrfect  nice chair to


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

She reminds me of melted chocolate - white, milk and dark all swirled together! Yummy


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

She's stunning! And so shiny 

Em
xx


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw she is so cute.


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

mine used to be always sat in the chair too, so much so when u wanted to sit there u had to perch on the edge of the seat- well they wouldnt move unless u physically moved them and they came straight back, im sure its because they can smell ur scent there, same as my cat likes cardigans and dressing gowns - but only if ive worn them, ive given them old ones and they dont want to know

got a pic somewhere of both cats(both torties mum & daughter) in the chair will try and find it


----------

